# Copenhagen



## Xanadu (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm likely to be in Copenhagen a few times this year for work.  Any suggestions of places to go in the evening?  I could do with a list of the best restaurants and some good places to drink.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2011)

this is supposed to be a good restaurant, though never having been there i cannot vouch for it http://www.theworlds50best.com/awards/1-50-winners/noma


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 3, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler will be your man.

http://www.christiania.org/ <---may feature heavily.


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah, noma is mega good apparently. it's won the world's best restaurant award two years running


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 4, 2011)

Will need to check in with my man on the ground Lars.  Christiania is a not to be missed place but be careful with taking photos etc.  Late night bars there's some good ones on the right from the square, I'll get the name.  But, big but, not cheap, £4 a pint at the cheap places.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 4, 2011)

Well it all depends what you want and how much you earn (or more to the point who is paying  ).
Forget Noma, if you haven't booked 6 months ago, you are unlikely to get a table. I ate there 3 years ago and still had to book using my bosses bosses bosses PA to book on my behalf 4 months in advance. Cost me about £600
I do of course recommend a trip to Christiania. It's a one of a kind place, really. No, you don't take photos or run down pusher street but the signs warning you not to are visible. 

www.*spiseloppen*.dk is the restaurant there. If you are lucky you may be able to catch a gig downstairs on the same night. Amongst the bands I have seen there include, Angry Samoans, Slackers, Gutter Twins, Twilight Sad, Kumbia Queers to name but a few. Food is decent if the service somewhat stoned.

Outside of Christiania, there is alot to choose from. patepate is a great new place. Real nice feel to it. Nothing too poncey, ok prices (by CPH standards), fantastic food. You will need to book at the moment. www.patepate.dk

Another new one we went to earlier in the summer, Marv & Ben (marrow and bone - not for veggies). Amazing food, slightly more expensive than the other 2. But worth it. Will cost roughly £90 a head for 5 courses including wine menu.http://www.marvogben.dk/Marvogben/Marv_&_Ben.html
What kind of stuff (music, lifestyle) you into? And when are you coming? That way i can give you some more suited recommendations. Oh and by the way if you come in the winter, it is likely to be fucking cold.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 4, 2011)

fuck knows what happened to the formatting then.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 4, 2011)

this is a bit wanky, but maybe useful if you have an iphone. http://copenhagen.unlike.net/


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 4, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Well it all depends what you want and how much you earn (or more to the point who is paying  ).
> Forget Noma, if you haven't booked 6 months ago, you are unlikely to get a table. I ate there 3 years ago and still had to book using my bosses bosses bosses PA to book on my behalf 4 months in advance. Cost me about £600
> I do of course recommend a trip to Christiania. It's a one of a kind place, really. No, you don't take photos or run down pusher street but the signs warning you not to are visible.
> 
> ...



I'll be on expenses, but I'll get slated if I spend too much.  Might be able to get away with spending around £80 to £100 on a meal, but more than that is going to be difficult unless it comes out of my own pocket.  That said, I'm quite willing to chip in some of my own cash if the meal is worth it.

Getting a table anyway shouldn't be a problem.  I have a very good free concierge service.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 4, 2011)

That concierge won't get you a table at noma. I had to go down the route above after my very good free concierge service just lolled. Seriously though, I don't know that much about you. Tell me what you are into (pm if you like) and I'll make sure you avoid the shit bars just off the square.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 4, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> That concierge won't get you a table at noma. I had to go down the route above after my very good free concierge service just lolled. Seriously though, I don't know that much about you. Tell me what you are into (pm if you like) and I'll make sure you avoid the shit bars just off the square.



Ha - will have to give it a go anyway!  They're apparently very good at getting stuff sorted in London, though I'm not sure anything is really that difficult to get into in London.

That said, I'm having trouble with my company trying to put me out in fucking Taastrup at the moment   Since they're being a pain, I'm only letting them send me over for 2 nights.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 4, 2011)

Taastrup? That's worse than fucking Croydon.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 5, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Taastrup? That's worse than fucking Croydon.



Thank fuck - I've got a hotel in Copenhagen, and I'm staying for 3 nights now.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 5, 2011)

Which hotel?


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 5, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Which hotel?


Crowne Plaza I think


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 5, 2011)

well it ain't downtown, but the metro will take you there.
Stations you will need - christianshavn for christiania and then either kongens nytorv or nørreport for the rest. kongens Nytorv is where you will get off to see Nyhavn. Its a great place in the summer, as everyone buys some carryouts and sits on the harbour side to drink and have hygge whilst watching the tourists and the swedes drink £7 beers in the bars and cafes.
Nørreport is pretty central and you can walk from there into the central town. You can think of the town as one central bit with 5 different bridges (bro) around it although there isnt any more the name has stuck.

Østerbro - the east bridge. The chelsea of copenhagen, expect to get your ankles run over by yummy mummys, pushing prams more expensive than cars in the UK, whilst sipping lattes and yabbering into iphones.Lots of cafes for ladies what lunch.

Amagerbrø. Bit more essex. Expect to see big tattoed guys in vests with fighting dogs and blond girlfriends. Amager is known as the shitty island, because it was pretty much just the towns rubbish dump for hundreds of years. This is the island your hotel is on. Although øresund, the area the hotel is in, is a newly designed town, full of some very impressive architecture.

Nørrebro. This is the most mixed neighbourhood. Although, poor compared to other areas, Some nice cool bars / cafes hidden around. Always good for a schwarma at 2 in the morning. Jægersborgade is a pretty cool place here. They cal it little Berlin. It's better during the day, full of trendy little boutiques and cafes. No bars or restaurants I don't think.

Vesterbro. The red light district. Istedgade from the main station is, ahem, lively, full of sex shops and prostitutes, drug addicts and crazies. Of course, the hipsters have picked up on this and there are some great places near here. Kødbyen, is the old meat packing district, it's where that restaurant i mentioned above patepate is. I also recommend mother in the same area for some seriously decent pizza. Jolenes is a good bar there too. It used to be in Nørrebro but they moved after neighbours complained. Saw trentemøller spinning some records in there (unanounced or even noticed) once.You can also check out vega at the end of istedgade (vega.dk) to see if there are any decent bands /club nights on when you are over.
One of the weirdest things about istedgade is the crackheads who sell/use/fight out the back of the police station. The police never seem to do anything about it. Guess they figure it's easier to keep them in one place.

Frederiksborg the rich part. Couple of nice bars, nothing to write home about, pretty staid.

if you smoke weed. Christiania is the place to go. It's no way as touristy as Amsterdam, it's not legal in DK, but "tolerated" in Christiania. I don't smoke ganja myself anymore, but if you do, you can buy prerolled or a bag. It's all in grammes. So fuck knows what that is in eighths and quarters. Roughly same price.

Food, it's expensive here, but you must try at least sild -  pickled herring, flæskesteg sandwich - roast pork belly sandwich, usually served with pickled beetroot, pickles and remoulade (sort of weird mayonaise).

Drink - like london prices but a little bit more. Depends where you go of course, the touristy places around tivoli and on strøget, easily £6 for a pint of pish, avoid these places like the shitholes they are. It should be quite apparent. There's some good microbreweries around too. Nørrebro brghus has some interesting beers, all brewed in house.

Travel. Get a klipkort. You'll need a 3 zoner to travel from your hotel. unless you plan on getting a taxi everywhere. Just note, there are no ticket gates. You are expected to clip the card on the machines when you get down into the station. The fines about £80. it's very easily done particularly late at night after a few. The klipkort works on metro, buses, overland trains (s-tog), kystbanen (coastal line) and river boats. The city and surrounding areas are split into zones. you count the amount of zones you passthrough. You can buy one off tickets at the stations but these work out more expensive. Watch out for taxi drivers, some may, as soon as they realise you are not Danish try and rip you off by taking the scenic route. Although, on expenses it doesn't really matter, bit of sightseeing innit.

Anyway, it's a pretty relaxed and chilled place, Denmark, you'll enjoy it.

And don't even get me started on the women, for some reason, they love the English. although I suppose the guys are pretty good looking too if that's your bag. I like to think I have even got better looking by living here. Purely by osmosis.

If i think of anything more I'll put it down.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 5, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> well it ain't downtown, but the metro will take you there.
> Stations you will need - christianshavn for christiania and then either kongens nytorv or nørreport for the rest. kongens Nytorv is where you will get off to see Nyhavn. Its a great place in the summer, as everyone buys some carryouts and sits on the harbour side to drink and have hygge whilst watching the tourists and the swedes drink £7 beers in the bars and cafes.
> Nørreport is pretty central and you can walk from there into the central town. You can think of the town as one central bit with 5 different bridges (bro) around it although there isnt any more the name has stuck.
> 
> ...



Cheers - the advice is much appreciated!  Any recommended bars to meet nice looking girls?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 6, 2011)

A bar.


----------



## blueplume (Oct 6, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> Crowne Plaza I think



great! it's environment friendly, equipped with solar panels etc. which provide electricity for about 50 households around; they ever have 2 bicycles in the lobby, so you can plan pedalling each morning as involvment for providing electricity.
i just read an article about !


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 6, 2011)

we'd need fucking sun for that to work.

*don't mind me. got pissed on today forgot an umbrella ella ella.

But reminded me of something. Rent a bike if you have time, a much nicer way to see the city. Best bike city in the world bar none.


----------



## blueplume (Oct 6, 2011)

Xanadu said:


> I'll be on expenses, but I'll get slated if I spend too much.  Might be able to get away with spending around £80 to £100 on a meal, but more than that is going to be difficult unless it comes out of my own pocket.  That said, I'm quite willing to chip in some of my own cash if the meal is worth it.
> .



Noma...
i like the idea of a danish chef with macedonian roots, very interested in tastes and flavors from northern lands; he also uses all the parts of the aliment i think, for exemple if he peels vegetables he will use the peelings, etc. That's something so uncommon in gastronomy!
the bookings for next january will begin from octobre 12th, I wouldn't miss it if i xent to Copenhagen...


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 7, 2011)

blueplume said:


> Noma...
> i like the idea of a danish chef with macedonian roots, very interested in tastes and flavors from northern lands; he also uses all the parts of the aliment i think, for exemple if he peels vegetables he will use the peelings, etc. That's something so uncommon in gastronomy!
> the bookings for next january will begin from octobre 12th, I wouldn't miss it if i xent to Copenhagen...


One of the courses I had when I ate there was potted baby carrots. You were not supposed to brush the soil off but could eat it too.  Although it was an amazing experience I actually rate the ledbury in London higher. It's cheaper too.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 17, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> www.*spiseloppen*.dk is the restaurant there. If you are lucky you may be able to catch a gig downstairs on the same night. Amongst the bands I have seen there include, Angry Samoans, Slackers, Gutter Twins, Twilight Sad, Kumbia Queers to name but a few. Food is decent if the service somewhat stoned.


I'm in town for a conference and went to Spiseloppen last night. Not easy to find (no signs anywhere), and you feel a bit worried as you head up the graffiti-strewn stairway past the combats-clad youth but you open the door and there's a great restaurant inside.

So thanks for the recommendation, BS!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 17, 2011)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> That concierge won't get you a table at noma. I had to go down the route above after my very good free concierge service just lolled. Seriously though, I don't know that much about you. Tell me what you are into (pm if you like) and I'll make sure you avoid the shit bars just off the square.



^ yeah, this. We managed to get lunch there in August by booking on the day the bookings opened and then had a choice of about 2 lunch slots.

It is astonishing food though. The live prawn was a highlight 

Enjoy the city - it's a pretty cool place.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 17, 2011)

Boris, is that Irish Bar still open in the Stroget? About halfway down on the right hand side if you are heading towards the harbour. Always had mime artists working outside it.

I got into a fight with John Leslie (yes, that John Leslie) in there. He's a big fucker.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 18, 2011)

The dubliner? Yes it is. I try and avoid it. It's one of the worst pubs in town. There are a couple of irish/expat bars which are alot nicer, play better music and don't try and rip you off.


----------



## sunny time (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice city.... but very expensive!


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 12, 2013)

Turns out I will be going there...not now, which would be nice, but in November. 

Are there any indoorsy historical bits to see in the city, cathedrals and castles and whatnot, enough to occupy a couple of days? Not a fan of art museums etc.


----------



## maya (Jul 12, 2013)

'*Tivoli*' is quite nice. It's like a sort of endearing old-fashioned type of amusement park with quaint buildings, outdoors threatre, carousels, a replica of a japanese pagoda (which also houses a restaurant of several storeys, IIRC) overlooking a picturesque pond with either ducks or people sailing around in those swan-like pedal boats (which is nicer than it sounds, because it's quite small and there's not many of them about) 
I'd warmly recommend a visit there, especially in the afternoon or whenever it's not too hot and touristy...

Also, there's one or two well-known back streets just a stone's throw away from the more commercial main shopping street which are quite nice and house more artsy, exciting little shops with all sorts of second hand stuff, cafés and things to see, we found some nice things last time we were there. (No very good record shops AFAIK, but there's bound to be at least *some* around...)
Once back on the main street, at the very end of it near to the City Hall, there's a huge book store which as far as I recall had a massive assortment of comic books, french style BD's and so on... but it's probably all in Danish  ...is it still there? ask Boris Sprinkler, I think he's local... )

There's something called The Round Tower (*Rundetårn*), which is an old historical site, but I don't remember the history of it (obervation tower? something to do with astronomy?), which looks quite impressive and you can actually climb all the stairs and get to the top platform where you can get a nice bird's eye view of the city... I forgot my beloved lovely 70s anorak up there once on a family trip when I was 14, because we were all so taken by the view...

'*Glyp(t)oteket*' is also very interesting, a sort of 19-century collection of artefacts, art and things... Look it up on the internet for a more in-depth explanation, I don't relly understand what it is but it was at least unusual and some people are bound to love it if they love that sort of stuff...


----------



## Thaw (Jul 12, 2013)

I worked in Copenhagen for a year in 2006-07. Its brilliant.
I'm pretty sure Tivoli is closed in November. Its open for a little while at Halloween and then at Christmas. Its a summer place really.
The Rundetarn is indeed an old observatory.

The Crown Jewels in Rosenborg Castle in the park.
Christianborg Palace is nice and you go and hang out with the horsies used for pulling royal carriages and whatnot
You can walk up to the top of the Church of Our Saviour in Christianshavn too. Not recommended if you dont like heights
The Danish design museum on Bredgade is really good
Bobi bar is sort of historic
Have a wander round Christiania - squats and weird architecture. The Greyhouse sometimes has art and crafts sales and Loppen is good for bands
I enjoyed looking round the department stores - especially Illum 
Go to the Kastellet army barracks
There is a good maritime museum in Christianshavn - Danish navy used to be the bollocks
The bars down at Nyhavn are sort of historic, and I really liked Peder Ox as a restaurant.
To be honest, in November it'll be dark and crappy and most people will be enjoying the 'hygge' so you're best off just schlepping round a few candlelit bars, and have some smorrebrod.
I never went to these but not for any particular reason.

The Carlsbery Brewery
You can have a look around inside the town hall at the bottom of Stroget, opposite Tivoli
There is a Danish Resistance museum


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 12, 2013)

DrunkPushkin said:


> I worked in Copenhagen for a year in 2006-07. Its brilliant.
> I'm pretty sure Tivoli is closed in November. Its open for a little while at Halloween and then at Christmas. Its a summer place really.
> The Rundetarn is indeed an old observatory. *No stairs though (until the very top), because the king wanted to be able to ride his carriage to the top.*
> 
> ...


 
I also recommend taking the train to Helsingør and visting Kronborg Slot (Castle), this is the castle that is the setting for Hamlet and is pretty cool. You can also enjoy a cheap ferry ride over to Helsingborg in Sweden (20 minutes), and have a mooch around there.


----------



## Thaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, Helsingor is pretty and atmospheric. Roskilde isn't far on the train either. Theres a fancy cathedral with all the Kings buried there and then the Viking museum at the bottom of the hill with loads of old Viking ships they dug up from the fjord.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 20, 2013)

last time we were there, we started at the Winston churchill bar - urgh - but by 1AM , ended up ripped to the gills at some kind of Faeroe islanders club, full of very short pissed people dancing , all drinking beer with a picture of a sheep on it. it was a rather good end to the evening


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jul 20, 2013)

The transit area of Copenhagen airport, I was there for about 15 minutes a few years ago, seemed nice.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 20, 2013)

not-bono-ever said:


> last time we were there, we started at the Winston churchill bar - urgh - but by 1AM , ended up ripped to the gills at some kind of Faeroe islanders club, full of very short pissed people dancing , all drinking beer with a picture of a sheep on it. it was a rather good end to the evening


 
winston churchill bar?  Faeroe islanders club?  Do you have a name for these places?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 21, 2013)

sorry - was pissed - a local took us around


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 21, 2013)

heh. Well I think I know what could be the Winston Churchill one. It's called Eiffel Bar. It has a picture of Winston Churchill in there , so maybe that's what you mean.. It used to be a bordello  - did you notice a spiral staircase at the back, that's where the girls were (this is a long long time ago, one of the oldest places in town. Very small with smoking. Only bottled beer? it's one of my favourite bars, good atmosphere on a friday / saturday night. If it's not that one I have no clue where you could be talking about.
I can't think of a faroese bar, but I do know a couple of places in Christiania that are popular with greenlanders (faroese are vikings they don't tend to be small, whereas greenlanders are). I am guessing you probably ended up in Woodstock, in Christiania. one of the only places in town that never ever shuts. I was once in there with a friend when someone decided to apparently die under our table. So we got the barman and he dragged the guy outside. "don't worry, he just needs to wake up, he's not dead, just tired, lets not make a fuss it's not the danish way". Sure enough the guy did wake up and came back in and bought us some beers to say thanks.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 13, 2015)

Can't find the actual post now, but I searched on u75 for Copenhagen for recommendations and read about a restaurant called Puk which I went to tonight and had a delicious meal..... I wanted to say thanks


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 13, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Can't find the actual post now, but I searched on u75 for Copenhagen for recommendations and read about a restaurant called Puk which I went to tonight and had a delicious meal..... I wanted to say thanks


That'd be this post - Copenhagen


----------



## sim667 (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the recomendation Boris Sprinkler


----------

